# Who would have THOUGHT?!



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Well the other day I ended up getting some rats, the guy said they were extreme biters. Wouldn't be good for anything except feeding...
No one wanted them, no one would take them. So he basically offered them up as feeder rats.

Well, I was lucky enough to get them. I have had them for about a week now. I have to admit I was PRETTY nervous handling them in the beginning esp because he said they bite! They were in a TINY cage. The 2 of them basically took half the space just with their bodies.

Sooooo.... I started handling them softly. Within 3 days, the one started to fall asleep on me while I was watching TV. NONE of my animals bother me while I have them.

I wasn't planning on having pet rats but now they are here to stay. I have read so much about them having rat blocks, and their diets being 20 percent of fresh fruit and diets I am thinking of making my own homemade diets. I know aspen bedding or carefresh. etc.

So I have piling over the care of having a pet rats 

So far the one my youngest daughter has named Norman...
I am leading on Little Stuart for the other one. I went out and bought a 4 feet cage for them asap because I couldn't take it anymore them being in that small cage. Then I got some hammocks for them. Its a play/live in cage. Pretty cool! Has tubes and slides and ramps. 

I have to say I never thought I'd love pet rats as much as I do. They are quite sweet to have. I have 2 males. From what I have read they are pretty cuddly.

I ended up selling the other cage yesterday so I made some cash back 

So yep the ratties are here to stay. They stay in my room against the wall on my side so I can see them. My cats, kittens and dogs don't really bother.

Teddy was sniffing the cage today and Norman can right up and sniffed him back nose to nose. They were fine 

That was my eventful week!

Pics soon to come!


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Good for you for rescueing those 2 rats! you have a very kind heart  I am sure they will love the new cage you got them, and that they will be a very good addition to your family.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It sounds to me like they were biters only because they were abused, living in a cage that small is just plain cruel, no matter what type of animal it is.
Good on you for saving them, I'm so glad you gave them a chance and didn't use them for food.
I remember seeing a documentary about rats and they actually giggled when their tummies were tickled, they are so cute. Proud of you!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

GOSH, no wonder they were nippy! Two of them in a tiny cage! So glad you have them now. Rats are sweet, loving, affectionate, intelligent, amazing little creatures! They're wonderful companions. 

Congrats on your new boys, they're adorable!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> GOSH, no wonder they were nippy! Two of them in a tiny cage! So glad you have them now. Rats are sweet, loving, affectionate, intelligent, amazing little creatures! They're wonderful companions.
> 
> Congrats on your new boys, they're adorable!


It is surprising to me to heard it about rats. I love animals, all kind, even bugs, but I have an impression that rats are nasty and disgusting. When I was in Cuba and my first daughter were born and we arrived home with her ( anyone were home for few days) we found rat poop everywhere, even in the brand new crib. We had to check the whole house and there were two rats. Look like they make their way in the house tru a hole under the kitchen cabinet or drainage. My husband, started chasing them and one hide in a pant back pocket and the other one inside of a jar that were under the kitchen cabinet. It happen more than 35 years ago and still scare me to death. 
When we got home and saw it I was thinking that the rats will eat my newborn baby alive, if we did not find them right away.
So far, it is the only animal that I am really don't like. 
It is why, even that I tried, I can not RAW Feed my cats. I will not be able to feed them any rodent.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> It is surprising to me to heard it about rats. I love animals, all kind, even bugs, but I have an impression that rats are nasty and disgusting. When I was in Cuba and my first daughter were born and we arrived home with her ( anyone were home for few days) we found rat poop everywhere, even in the brand new crib. We had to check the whole house and there were two rats. Look like they make their way in the house tru a hole under the kitchen cabinet or drainage. My husband, started chasing them and one hide in a pant back pocket and the other one inside of a jar that were under the kitchen cabinet. It happen more than 35 years ago and still scare me to death.
> When we got home and saw it I was thinking that the rats will eat my newborn baby alive, if we did not find them right away.
> So far, it is the only animal that I am really don't like.
> It is why, even that I tried, I can not RAW Feed my cats. I will not be able to feed them any rodent.


Hey, I raw feed my cats and don't feed rodents! There are many other things you can feed if you want to transition them. 

While fancy rats are just the domesticated version of a common wild rat species, the Norway or Brown rat, their behaviors toward people are much different. They've been domesticated for centuries and it's actually pretty rare to come across a truly aggressive domestic rat. Most are curious, friendly, and easily trained and socialized. Very sweet little animals, and they're actually very clean! I know that comes as a shock to a lot of people, but they're constantly grooming themselves and each other. They prefer not to live in filthy environments, and when kept that way they very easily develop respiratory infections and are more prone to a condition called "bumble foot", which is a staph infection in the pads of their feet. Of course their wild counterparts can't help but live in dirt like many other wild animals, and they'yre opportunistic, so they will find food where they can get it, be it a garbage can, a barnyard, etc.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i've had friends with pet rats. when my children
were young they use to handle them and everything
was fine. my friends also had dogs, cats, birds, etc
and everything was find between them. my children
would place the rats on their shoulders and walk
around with them there.


----------

